# 28Krs Outback Kargoroo For Sale.



## Sandy lawson (Jan 23, 2011)

No longer able to use this little used home away from home camper. Orignally bought the unit with the side ramp graage door so I could drive my power chair into the camper, as stairs are very difficult to navigate, works great but can be a little steep. I have installed a remote controled winch that raises and lowers the ramp doop. have also added a power tougue jack and a 1500 watt inverter that runs the micro wave great. I have installed duel 6 volt batteries to supply more power when not connected with the shore line. A new converter was installed last month. Also will let go with the unit a new Reese Pro equlizer hitch with sway bar.
Unit is very clean and like new.

Only asking $17,500.00 which is far less than the actual value with all of the add-ons.
Also have a 2005 GMC Serria 2500UD Durmax diesel with only 46,000 miles with a lot of extras including a one of a kind split tailgate with topper.

[email protected] 719-593-7315 719-651-2216


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Your area code puts you in Colorado...just making sure as you didn't put it in the post

Good Luck...


----------

